# A couple rolling changes



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Made a couple end of the season rolling changes.

Refit my position to the bike for an *ever so* slightly more aggressive postion as well as made a saddle change.

Added a couple different sets of wheels, one for Crits and another for training.


----------



## TheMerryTex (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice set up there man. How is the ride now?


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

TheMerryTex said:


> Very nice set up there man. How is the ride now?


It's awesome! The spin up is what I was really concerned about but they get going just as quick as my Zipps. Living in Boulder, hills are everywhere and climbing isn't nearly as bad as I would have imagined. Now obviously id go to my shallower wheels when I'm doing long hill climbs but they are plenty sufficient for most everything else. Im a slightly heavier guy so getting blown around is pretty nonexistent.


----------

